# Unable to install The Sims 2 -- Error Code 36



## kate317 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have tried to install The Sims 2 a few times and each time I get two errors:

The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "Body Shop" could not be read or written. (error code - 36)

The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "The Sims 2" could not be read or written. (error code - 36)

Is there anyway to fix this?

Thanks,
Kate


----------

